# Commodities Pricing?



## insider (15 August 2007)

Hey I was wondering where abouts an internet source for All commodity pricing... I was after Uranium, Nickel and every other exotic material Thanks


----------



## billhill (15 August 2007)

*Re: Commodities Pricing !*

I mostly use bloomberg although it doesn't have uranium.

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/commodities/cfutures.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 August 2007)

Don`t know about all , but I go here for a general overview.(I don`t trade futures yet)

http://www.gptc.com/quotes.html


----------



## bean (15 August 2007)

Kitco
The first has precious
Gold silver Platinum Palladiun rhodium
The second has base metal and Uranium
Has charts, warehouse stocks in LME 


http://www.kitco.com/market/


http://www.kitcometals.com/


----------



## insider (15 August 2007)

Thanks everybody


----------

